# 2016: A step closer to my dream



## thewolf02lele (Sep 11, 2014)

To be honest 2015 was not my year. Nothing went well for me. The Lord knows it as well. However 2016 is another year. Not just any year -- a leap year. Every leap year has helped me get closer to my dream. In 2016 I start from scratch. Not a clean slate but new surroundings. For the first time in my life I will have an opportunity to play soccer on TV. It scares me because I always thought the Lord would never give me this opportunity. I can't fail myself in 2016. Soccer is my calling. I have to go pro. 2016 defines whether I'll be one or not. 2016: A step closer to my dream


----------



## hmnut (Aug 8, 2011)

Good luck. Let us know what team you play on, I'd love to watch a fellow SASer on tv following his dream.


----------



## AlaskanParadise (Jul 15, 2012)

Sounds awesome!


----------



## stewartmays1 (Dec 6, 2014)

cool stuff i plan on making this year a much better one


----------

